# Posting to facebook without posting to facebook



## NCrockett (Apr 26, 2012)

I have read a lot of threads about the TOS with facebook and the issues with people taking pictures. I would like to make them available for people to see them without handing them over. I am looking into online proofing, probably through shootproof or smugmug. I see that smugmug has an option to post galleries to facebook. Does anyone have experience with that and how well it works? I can post a link to my gallery through shootproof as well. Both sites disable right-click which I like. The other thought was to simply create a slideshow that I post to FB. 

I participated in a hydrofoiling event this last weekend at Lake Havasu. Of course, I took a ton of pictures because I was there and I love shooting this sport. My husband and I are really into it. I find that after the event, people expect me to simply post everything to facebook for a free-for-all. While I wasn't specifically "hired" to do this event, I want some control over my photos. I have one amazing shot of a pro-rider silhouetted right in the middle of the sun over the mountain. He's probably 20 feet in the air. It's a money maker for sure if I just figure out the best way to make money.

Any thoughts...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

There are many options to post pics to FB, not only online hosts but also software such as lightroom.  

Once you upload to FB from anywhere, the photo is on their server and their rules/TOS/"anyone can copy" applies.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 26, 2012)

If it is on the internet it can be stolen. Period.


----------



## ShootProof (Jun 18, 2012)

With ShootProof, you can post the link to your gallery, as well as just the "cover" photo (which you can watermark of course), so it will lead people to your photos off of FB, where they are right-click disabled. Any pics online are subject to someone taking a screen shot of them, so make sure to watermark your photos when you're going to post them anywhere online. Check out this suggestion of using the copyright symbol as part of your watermark: 


> *Copyright. Place a copyright symbol in the watermark, and there's no question that others cannot copy the image without your permission. In word processing software, the copyright symbol usually is available using the Insert menu and the Symbol command.*


 Quote from How to Watermark Your Photos - Learn Tips for Watermarking Your Photos


----------

